# My Weeds & Moss 'Iwagumi'



## Andy D (28 Mar 2016)

Hi All,

My main tanks are plodding along and I am itching to do 'something'. Until I can get a Scapers tank and accessories I decide to throw something together with what I've got. I've not done any kind of journal with this (and was tempted to put it in chit chat) as the only thing aquatic about it is the rain water that got into it last night. 

The list is as follows:

Tank - 36cm x 22cm x 26cm

Lighting - Sunlight

Substrate - multi-purpose compost taken from a pot that I grew annuals in last year.

Hardscape - landscape rock

Flora - weeds (Darrel might be able to identify) taken from my fuchsia tubs, moss from the floor and moss from my shrimp tank.

Fauna - maybe some bugs.

Total cost - £0

How this will go is anyone's guess. It's a bit flooded at the moment. I could have made more effort with the moss arrangement to look better but my focus is simply to see if it stays alive and grows.


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Mar 2016)

That's an interesting variation on a theme.


----------



## Finn (28 Mar 2016)

Looks good, I always struggle keeping most terrestrial mosses alive indoors in the few times I've tried to keep woodlice, so good luck to you there. Your weeds look like some kind of Cardamine, probably hirsuta.


----------



## Andy D (28 Mar 2016)

Finn said:


> Your weeds look like some kind of Cardamine, probably hirsuta.




Thanks! I think you are spot on there!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Mar 2016)

Hi Andy, Fun project  Dragon stone would be better for your set up as it sucks up water and stays moist 

Looking forward to seeing how your little garden grows.


----------



## rebel (29 Mar 2016)

I've tried this type of approach but didn't work out as the PAR of the Australian sun was more than what my 5W lamp had....  YMMV in the UK.


----------

